# Uno



## Old dolorante (10 Settembre 2009)

L'altra sera, Palasharp, concerto dei Marlene Kuntz.
"Uno" una canzone dell'ultimo cd da studio (a parte il best of), che non ho mai ascoltato tanto sia perchè il cd non mi ha entusiasmato, e poi era l'ultima... beh il testo sembra scritto su di me ed è esattamente quello che provo oggi.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
E' finita 
E' finita 
La nostra favola, è finita. 
Semplice e tragico 
è finita tutto qua. 

Eri tu il mio amore la mia dolce metà 
la nostra vita insieme un'armoniosa unicità. 
Se penso a quelle cose che morranno perchè 
non potremmo più condividerle 
muoio anch'io. 

C'è qualche cosa di sbagliato nell'amore 
C'è che quando finisce porta un grande dolore. 
Perchè quando un'amicizia muore non c'è 
questo spasimo che sa di tremenda condanna? 

Non ho mai cessato di amarti ma 
non riesco più a baciare la tua faccia 
Non ho mai cessato di amarti ma 
non riesco più a sfiorare la tua faccia 
Non ho mai cessato di amarti ma 
non riesco più a brandire la tua faccia. 

Questo è il mio tormento la mia fatalità 
il motivo della fine della favola! 

C'è qualche cosa di sbagliato nell'amore 
C'è che quando finisce porta un grande dolore. 
Perchè quando un'amicizia muore non c'è 
questo spasimo che sa di tremenda condanna? 

Non ho mai cessato di amarti 
Non ho mai cessato di amarti 
Ma non riesco più a baciarti, a baciarti.  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

E grazie... Ora sto a posto fino a lunedì.


----------



## Old dolorante (10 Settembre 2009)

allora ricordami lunedi di pubblicare il testo di "111"!!!


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Che bello.
Tanto per risollevarci il morale.


----------



## Amoremio (10 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> allora ricordami lunedi di pubblicare il testo di "111"!!!


era il tuo 111esimo messaggio!

dillo che l'hai fatto apposta


----------



## lorelai (10 Settembre 2009)

per me la canzone dell'amore finito è sempre stata "nuotando nell'aria". Ma adotto volentieri (si fa per dire) anche questa.


----------



## Old dolorante (10 Settembre 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> era il tuo 111esimo messaggio!
> 
> dillo che l'hai fatto apposta


confesso; ero d'accordo col bruco che io scrivessi il 110mo, aspettassi la sua risposta, per poi scrivere il nr 111 citando 111  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Non lascio nulla al caso...


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> per me la canzone dell'amore finito è sempre stata *"nuotando nell'aria".* Ma adotto volentieri (si fa per dire) anche questa.


la più bella canzone d'amore italiana


----------



## lorelai (10 Settembre 2009)

E allora linkiamola...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZTtR-jOtjI

*Nuotando nell'aria*

*Marlene Kuntz*

 Pelle: è la tua proprio quella che mi manca
in certi momenti e in questo, momento
è la tua pelle ciò che sento, nuotando nell'aria.
Odori dell'amore nella mente dolente,tremante,ardente,
il cuore domanda cos'è che manca
perché si sente male,molto male,
amando,amando amandoti ancora.
Nel letto aspetto ogni giorno un pezzo di te
un grammo di gioia del tuo sorriso
e non mi basta nuotare nell'aria per immaginarti:
se tu sapessi che pena.
Intanto l'aria intorno è più nebbia che altro
l'aria è più nebbia che altro.
E' certo un brivido averti qui con me
in volo libero sugli anni andati ormai
e non è facile dovresti credermi
sentirti qui con me perché tu non ci sei
mi piacerebbe sai sentirti piangere
anche una lacrima per pochi attimi
mi piacerebbe sai sentirti piangere
anche una lacrima per pochi attimi.


----------



## Old dolorante (10 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> E allora linkiamola...
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZTtR-jOtjI
> 
> .


 
Brava, ci sta solo bene!
Non so se uno di voi o da qualche altra parte mi hanno girato anche questo testo, la canzone (confesso a costo di essere insultato) non la conosco perchè de andrè non me lo sono mai cagato. Il testo è molto bello.

CANZONE DELL'AMORE PERDUTO
Ricordi sbocciavan le viole 
con le nostre parole 
"Non ci lasceremo mai, mai e poi mai", 

vorrei dirti ora le stesse cose 
ma come fan presto, amore, ad appassire le rose 
così per noi 

l'amore che strappa i capelli è perduto ormai, 
non resta che qualche svogliata carezza 
e un po' di tenerezza. 

E quando ti troverai in mano 
quei fiori appassiti al sole 
di un aprile ormai lontano, 
li rimpiangerai 

ma sarà la prima che incontri per strada 
che tu coprirai d'oro per un bacio mai dato, 
per un amore nuovo. 

E sarà la prima che incontri per strada 
che tu coprirai d'oro per un bacio mai dato, 
per un amore nuovo.


----------



## lorelai (10 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Brava, ci sta solo bene!
> Non so se uno di voi o da qualche altra parte mi hanno girato anche questo testo, la canzone (confesso a costo di essere insultato) non la conosco perchè de andrè non me lo sono mai cagato. Il testo è molto bello.
> 
> CANZONE DELL'AMORE PERDUTO
> ...



Ma tu mi vuoi proprio far piangere...
Questa è l'altra grande canzone dell'addio...

Corri a colmare la lacuna di De Andrè, marsh!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxM8...3C716C4C2&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=1


----------



## lorelai (10 Settembre 2009)

In realtà la più costruttiva canzone di addio, quella che varrebbe òa pena ripetersi quando le cose non vanno come avremmo voluto, è questa:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhbnOWE157M

anche nella versione di Battiato

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eW1JZuPgC7U&feature=related

Insieme a te non ci sto più, 
Guardo le nuvole lassù... 
*Cercavo in te
La tenerezza che non ho, 
La comprensione che non so
Trovare in questo mondo stupido... 
Quella persona non sei più, 
Quella persona non sei tu... *
Finisce qua... chi se ne va che male fa! 
Io trascino negli occhi
Dei torrenti d'acqua chiara
Dove io berrò
*Io cerco boschi per me, 
E vallate col sole più caldo di te*.
Insieme a te non ci sto più
Guardo le nuvole lassù... 
E quando andrò
Devi sorridermi se puoi, 
Non sarà facile ma sai, 
Si muore un po' per poter vivere... 
Arrivederci amore ciao
Le nubi sono già più in là
Finisce qua... chi se ne va che male fa! 
E quando andrò
Devi sorridermi se puoi, 
Non sarà facile ma sai, 
Si muore un po' per poter vivere... 
Arrivederci amore ciao
Le nubi sono già più in là
Le nubi sono già più in là


----------



## Old dolorante (10 Settembre 2009)

vabbè, ci siamo tirati su ben bene oggi;
vado a farmi un bell'aperitivo a base di sambuca.

ciao ciao


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> In realtà la più costruttiva canzone di addio, quella che varrebbe òa pena ripetersi quando le cose non vanno come avremmo voluto, è questa:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HhbnOWE157M
> 
> ...


grande Caterina 

	
	
		
		
	


	





















musicofila anche tu, vedo


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> vabbè, ci siamo tirati su ben bene oggi;
> *vado a farmi un bell'aperitivo a base di sambuca.*
> 
> ciao ciao


chi beve da solo o è un ladro o una spia


----------



## MK (10 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> L'altra sera, Palasharp, concerto dei Marlene Kuntz.
> "Uno" una canzone dell'ultimo cd da studio (a parte il best of), che non ho mai ascoltato tanto sia perchè il cd non mi ha entusiasmato, e poi era l'ultima... beh il testo sembra scritto su di me ed è esattamente quello che provo oggi.
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------
> E' finita
> ...


Ti è piaciuto il concerto?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (10 Settembre 2009)

Premio _thread masochista_ del 2009


----------



## Old Anna A (10 Settembre 2009)

*è semplice*

e a me piace tantissimissimo.
tre allegri ragazzi morti/ il mondo prima.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntB0SDfbs2U


----------



## Old Asudem (10 Settembre 2009)

tafazzi vi fa una pippa


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Ti è piaciuto il concerto?


Molto; coi Marlene ho però un rapporto decisamente parziale, mi ricordano inevitabilmente uno dei periodi più belli della mia vita. 
Tanto per dare un'idea di cosa sia il destino, i MK li ascoltavo già da un po' in maniera superficiale, poi nel '97 sono stato a Trieste per fare servizio civile (il famoso periodo bello della mia vita). Lì sono andato a vederli in concerto ed è esplosa la mia passione per loro.
L'altra sera, dopo quasi un anno che non lo sentivo chi mi ha scritto un sms durante il concerto? il mio compagno di servizio civile di Trieste... Cazzatine ma è ovvio che siano un segno. Di cosa non lo so... chemmefrega...

Cristiano poi trovo sia un personaggio estremamente affascinante, sto aspettando che mi arrivi il libro di racconti che ha scritto.
A dire la verità ci ho messo 10 minuti a capire che era lui sul palco l'altra sera visto che era completamente sbarbato.


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> chi beve da solo o è un ladro o una spia


Giusto per fare una tafazzata di gruppo, non è abitudine vedersi per bere qualcosa tra i nick di codesto forum? non so neanche di dove siate per la verità, io abito tra Milano e Bergamo.


----------



## lorelai (11 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Giusto per fare una tafazzata di gruppo, non è abitudine vedersi per bere qualcosa tra i nick di codesto forum? non so neanche di dove siate per la verità, io abito tra Milano e Bergamo.



Non so se usino raduni, qui. In fondo, perchè no?


Ad ogni modo, per continuare sulla scia delle tafazzate, eccovi un classico per un bel risveglio depresso...

*Rino Gaetano - Escluso Il Cane*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pnlMNmjLLJE

[FONT=Tahoma, Arial, serif]Chi mi dice ti amo
chi mi dice ti amo
ma togli il cane
escluso il cane
tutti gli altri son cattivi
pressoché poco disponibili
miscredenti e ortodossi
di aforismi perduti nel nulla
chi mi dice ti amo
chi mi dice ti amo
se togli il cane
escluso il cane
non rimane che gente assurda
con le loro facili soluzioni
nei loro occhi c'è un cannone
e un elisir di riflessione
e tu non torni qui da me
perché non torni più da me
Chi mi dice ti amo
chi mi dice ti amo
ma togli il cane
escluso il cane
paranoia e dispersione
inerzia grigia e films d'azione
allestite anche le unioni
dalle ditte di canzoni
e tu non torni qui da me
perché non torni più da me  [/FONT]


----------



## Verena67 (11 Settembre 2009)

I raduni mi sembrano francamente imbarazzanti, dato il tema.

Molto piu' carino incontrarsi "de visu" se lo si desidera e dopo che c'è un adeguata conoscenza informatica.

Insomma, non è la sagra dei ricamatori di centrini, eh!


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Ad ogni modo, per continuare sulla scia delle tafazzate, eccovi un classico per un bel risveglio depresso...
> 
> [FONT=Tahoma, Arial, serif] [/FONT]


Adesso basta lorelai!!!
beccati questa!


C'è chi soffre soltanto d'amore
chi continua a sbagliare rigore
c'è chi un giorno invece ha sofferto
e allora ha detto, io parto
ma dove vado se parto,
sempre ammesso che parto?
Ciao! a chi sbaglia a fare le striSSie,
a chi invece avvelena le biSSie.
Uno tira soltanto di destro
l'altro invece ci ha avuto un sinistro
e c'è sempre qualcuno che parte,
ma dove arriva, se parte?
E la vita, la vita
e la vita l'è bela, l'è bela,
basta avere l'ombrela, l'ombrela
che ti para la testa,
sembra un giorno di festa.
E la vita, la vita
e la vita l'è strana, l'è strana,
basta una persona, persona
che si è rotta la testa
è finita la festa.
C'è chi un giorno ha fatto furore
e non ha ancora cambiato colore.
C'è chi mangia troppa minestra
chi è costretto a saltar la finestra
e c'è sempre li quello che parte
ma dove arriva, se parte?
Ciao! A chi sente soltanto la radio
e poi sbaglia ad andare allo stadio.
C'è chi in fondo al suo cuor ci ha una pena,
c'è chi invece ci ha un altro problema,
e c'è sempre li quello che parte
ma dove arriva, se parte?
E la vita, la vita
e la vita l'è bela, l'è bela,
basta avere l'ombrela, l'ombrela
che ti para la testa,
sembra un giorno di festa.
E la vita, la vita
e la vita l'è strana, l'è strana,
basta una persona, persona
che si è rotta la testa
è finita la festa.
E la vita, la vita
e la vita l'è bela, l'è bela,
basta avere l'ombrela, l'ombrela
che ti para la testa,
sembra un giorno di festa.
sembra un giorno di festa.


----------



## lorelai (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> I raduni mi sembrano francamente imbarazzanti, dato il tema.
> 
> Molto piu' carino incontrarsi "de visu" se lo si desidera e dopo che c'è un adeguata conoscenza informatica.
> 
> Insomma, non è la sagra dei ricamatori di centrini, eh!



Oh-oh... cavolo, ho sbagliato, credevo di essere sul forum "cucina crudista"...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Io comunque ai raduni ho sempre dato buca... sono timida già di mio, figuriamoci in situazioni del genere.


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> I raduni mi sembrano francamente imbarazzanti, dato il tema.
> 
> Molto piu' carino incontrarsi "de visu" se lo si desidera e dopo che c'è un adeguata conoscenza informatica.
> 
> Insomma, non è la sagra dei ricamatori di centrini, eh!


Si beh non è che intendessi vedersi in una dozzina, sedersi in cerchio ognuno sulla propria sedia e a turno raccontare la propria storia mentre gli altri sospirano e fanno "OOOOHHHHHHH"...

Anyway, chiedevo tanto per sapere, sono qui da poco...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> I raduni mi sembrano francamente imbarazzanti, dato il tema.
> 
> Molto piu' carino incontrarsi "de visu" se lo si desidera e dopo che c'è un adeguata conoscenza informatica.
> 
> *Insomma, non è la sagra dei ricamatori di centrini, eh*!


oh santo cielo. ma che ci sarebbe di male o imbarazzante in un raduno?
se si organizza, chi non è d'accordo può semplicemente non partecipare eh.
e anche se non è la sagra dei ricamatori di centrino? pensi che la gente andrebbe a un raduno per vedere la faccia del traditore o del cornuto?
bah


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Si beh non è che intendessi vedersi in una dozzina, sedersi in cerchio ognuno sulla propria sedia e a turno raccontare la propria storia mentre gli altri sospirano e fanno "OOOOHHHHHHH"...
> 
> Anyway, chiedevo tanto per sapere, sono qui da poco...


comunque ci si è incontrati in più di due, dolorante. l'anno scorso eravamo in cinque ma era aperto a tutti


----------



## lorelai (11 Settembre 2009)

Comunque, Cochi e Renato mi spiazzano.
Mi ritiro per pensare a una risposta adeguata...


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> Oh-oh... cavolo, ho sbagliato, credevo di essere sul forum "cucina crudista"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Anch'io darei buca, era solo per organizzarlo senza andarci!


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> comunque ci si è incontrati in più di due, dolorante. l'anno scorso eravamo in cinque ma era aperto a tutti


buono a sapersi!


----------



## lorelai (11 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Anch'io darei buca, era solo per organizzarlo senza andarci!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Anch'io darei buca, era solo per organizzarlo senza andarci!


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Cristiano poi trovo sia un personaggio estremamente affascinante, sto aspettando che mi arrivi il libro di racconti che ha scritto.
> A dire la verità ci ho messo 10 minuti a capire che era lui sul palco l'altra sera visto che era completamente sbarbato.


Il libro è bellissimo, ha grandi talenti il ragazzo. E sono molto contenta del nuovo look e dei nuovi progetti. Gran bel concerto, peccato la poca gente.


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il libro è bellissimo, ha grandi talenti il ragazzo. E sono molto contenta del nuovo look e dei nuovi progetti. Gran bel concerto, peccato la poca gente.


pochi ma buoni


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> pochi ma buoni


Vero, lo zoccolo duro dei Marlene c'era tutto. Tutti a cantare i pezzi storici. E i fan lo sanno che il meglio lo danno live.


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Vero, lo zoccolo duro dei Marlene c'era tutto. Tutti a cantare i pezzi storici. E i fan lo sanno che il meglio lo danno live.


vero, Godano live è spettacolare, carismatico, coinvolgente. mi muovessi io come lui mi darebbero dell'epilettico.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> vero, Godano live è spettacolare, carismatico, coinvolgente. mi muovessi io come lui mi darebbero dell'epilettico.












   . Avevo letto una recensione di "Catartica" e per curiosità li ho visti live al Leoncavallo, secoli fa. Mai sentito prima un loro pezzo. Dopo il concerto non li ho lasciati più.


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> . Avevo letto una recensione di "Catartica" e per curiosità li ho visti live al Leoncavallo, secoli fa. Mai sentito prima un loro pezzo. Dopo il concerto non li ho lasciati più.


che bello quando succedono questi colpi di fulmine musicali


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> oh santo cielo. ma che ci sarebbe di male o imbarazzante in un raduno?
> se si organizza, chi non è d'accordo può semplicemente non partecipare eh.
> e anche se non è la sagra dei ricamatori di centrino? pensi che la gente andrebbe a un raduno per vedere la faccia del traditore o del cornuto?
> bah


Ed io che volevo venire con il cerchietto con le corna da alce comprato a Natale.


----------



## MK (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ed io che volevo venire con il cerchietto con le corna da alce comprato a Natale.
















   di raduni ne abbiamo parlato e riparlato, sarebbe una bella occasione per incontrarsi, ma oramai ho perso le speranze..


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> di raduni ne abbiamo parlato e riparlato, sarebbe una bella occasione per incontrarsi, ma oramai ho perso le speranze..


Io sarei venuta. 

	
	
		
		
	


	








Aspetta.... Non sarà per questo che non lo organizzate?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ed io che volevo venire con il cerchietto con le corna da alce comprato a Natale.


ma quanto sei scema


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io sarei venuta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No 

	
	
		
		
	


	





è che io preferisco conservare la fedina penale bella pulita ancora per un po'


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Io sarei venuta.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


azz. scoperti 

	
	
		
		
	


	













ma tu di dove sei bruchetta?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Di Roma, ma vivo in alta Toscana...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Di Roma, ma vivo in alta Toscana...


se ti do' l'indirizzo vai ad allentare un calcio nei coglioni al mio ex stronzetto??


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ti do' l'indirizzo vai ad allentare un calcio nei coglioni al mio ex stronzetto??


Volentieri


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Volentieri












  sapevo di poter contare su di te


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Di Roma, ma vivo in alta Toscana...


 
e verresti fino a milano per un raduno con le tue amichette virtuali?  

	
	
		
		
	


	






(i maschi chi se li fila? 

	
	
		
		
	


	








 :sonar


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> se ti do' l'indirizzo vai ad allentare un calcio nei coglioni al mio ex stronzetto??
















   ogni occasione è buona


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e verresti fino a milano per un raduno con le tue amichette virtuali?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sì, con l'eurostar non è lontano...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ogni occasione è buona


già che c'è


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Sì, con l'eurostar non è lontano...


 
se organizziamo e non vieni, veniamo a prenderti a martellate la macchina


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> già che c'è


solo calci è pochino. già che c'è, fallo fare qualcosa di più forte


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> solo calci è pochino. già che c'è, fallo fare qualcosa di più forte


si ma non voglio che bruchetto venga ingabbiata poi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma non voglio che bruchetto venga ingabbiata poi


perché solo col calcio dici che lui non se la prende?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> si ma non voglio che bruchetto venga ingabbiata poi


Scusate eh, ma se devo prendere la galera almeno fatemi massacrare mio marito...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se organizziamo e non vieni, veniamo a prenderti a martellate la macchina


Mi raccomando... con un po' di giorni di preavviso!!!
Così mi organizzo...


----------



## lorelai (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ed io che volevo venire con il cerchietto con le corna da alce comprato a Natale.

















Io porto la bottiglia di plastica _à la Tafazzi_...


----------



## Old sperella (11 Settembre 2009)

racchiette non starete organizzando un meeting senza avvisare eh ?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> racchiette non starete organizzando un meeting senza avvisare eh ?


ops, l'abbiamo fatto settimana scorsa


----------



## Old sperella (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ops, l'abbiamo fatto settimana scorsa


  quanto brutte siete ah ?


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Guardate che io il cerchietto l'ho comprato davvero.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> quanto brutte siete ah ?


ma come??? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




non   te l'hanno detto?? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




mi ero tanto raccomandata!!: la prima da avvisare è la prugnetta mia.. 

	
	
		
		
	


	









ps non ti sei persa niente....


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Guardate che io il cerchietto l'ho comprato davvero.


anch'io la bottiglia di sambuca l'ho comprata


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Guardate che io il cerchietto l'ho comprato davvero.


qui c' è  chi ce l'ha  saldato al cranio sai??


----------



## Old sperella (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> ma come???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


perchè non mi hai avvisata tu stessa ?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









Ps si vabbè


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> anch'io la bottiglia di sambuca l'ho comprata


 
Ma dai! Siete rimasti un due a bere sambuca. Tu e mia madre.
I veri liquori sono altri!!!
Un bel campari alle 17.00?
Una cremina di whisky dopocena?
Uno Sheridan a colazione?

Vuoi mettere...


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Ma dai! Siete rimasti un due a bere sambuca. Tu e mia madre.
> I veri liquori sono altri!!!
> Un bel campari alle 17.00?
> Una cremina di whisky dopocena?
> ...


e quella stordita di brugola


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> e quella stordita di brugola








































  disappunto.


----------



## Old dolorante (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Un bel campari alle 17.00?
> Una cremina di whisky dopocena?
> Uno Sheridan a colazione?
> 
> Vuoi mettere...


 
Inorridisco!
no sambuchina, scherzavano, non ce l'avevano con te, non sanno quello che dicono,...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Mi raccomando... con un po' di giorni di preavviso!!!
> Così mi organizzo...


pensavo di dirtelo due ore prima. l'eurostar è veloce


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> racchiette non starete organizzando un meeting senza avvisare eh ?


se si fa il meeting tu sei mia ospite, che sia chiaro 

	
	
		
		
	


	





ma anche se non si fa il meeting... in fondo che ce ne facciamo di sti zozzoni?? vieni a trovarmi?


----------



## Old sperella (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se si fa il meeting tu sei mia ospite, che sia chiaro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Settembre 2009)

Mi è venuta inmente un'altra "costruttiva" canzone di addio Lo relai.... 

E' Fossati............................................
Amore degli occhi 
che occhi hai 
col tuo seno ferito 
dal tuo senso del pianto 
dopo aver corso e cercato tanto 
adesso che ci fai. 

E lo so tu vuoi me 
e hai paura di me 
e mi vorresti un altro uomo, 
e lo so tu vuoi me 
e hai paura di me 
e la parola giusta non è perdono 
perché non c'è mai perdono 
perché il rancore è più forte del perdono 
perché il rancore è più forte di un uomo, 
più forte è la malinconia 
più lungo l'inverno 
e la notte 
di più. 

Amore degli occhi 
che occhi avrai 
quando d'affanno e d'incanto 
fatto il giro del tempo 
dopo aver corso e cercato tanto 
ti risveglierai, 
nuove cose e persone 
danzeranno con te 
i nuovi ritmi della vita, 
sai già bene fin d'ora, 
ma saprai meglio allora 
che non è mai finita, 
perché non è mai finita 
perché se il rancore era un'altra vita 
se era un altro uomo 
più dolce è la malinconia 
più breve l'inverno 
e la notte 
di più.


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

ma "quando finisce un amore" di cocciante no??
madonna mia..che tristessa che siete con ste lagne


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Allora era più indicato "_cervo a primavera"_


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


> Allora era più indicato "_cervo a primavera"_


ma anche "la strada" di guccini


----------



## tinkerbell (11 Settembre 2009)

Anche piccola storia ignobile di Guccini............. una cosa più straziante manco Masini!!!


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

va bhè dai. Vada per il requiem e chi s'è visto s'è visto


----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

tinkerbell ha detto:


> Anche piccola storia ignobile di Guccini............. una cosa più straziante manco Masini!!!


perché Venezia, sempre di guccini? una tragedia in musica


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)




----------



## Old angelodelmale (11 Settembre 2009)

UnBrucoSullaRosa ha detto:


>



ma perché proprio una banana poi?


----------



## Old Asudem (11 Settembre 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma perché proprio una banana poi?


lo volevo chiedere io....
c'è un significato intrinseco dietro...


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (11 Settembre 2009)

Era per rimanere attinenti al forum


----------



## Old UnBrucoSullaRosa (15 Settembre 2009)

Per la serie _facciamoci del male_, va...

Questa gliel'ho registrata su un cd e gliel'ho data il giorno che ci siamo visti dall'avvocato per firmare la consensuale...

_Alla mia età_

_Sono un grande falso mentre fingo l'allegria
sei il gran diffidente mentre fingi simpatia
come un terremoto in un deserto che
che crolla tutto ed io son morto e nessun se n'è accorto
lo sanno tutti che in caso di pericolo si salva solo chi sa volare bene
quindi se escludi gli aviatori..i falchi, nuvole , gli arei, aquile e angeli rimani te 
e io mi chiedo ora che farai
che nessuno ti verrà a salvare

complimenti per la vita da campione
insulti per l'errore di un rigore

e mi sento come chi sa piangere
ancora alla mia età
e ringrazio sempre chi sa piangere di notte alla mia età
e vita mia che mi hai dato...tanto amore , gioia , dolore tutto
ma grazie a chi sa sempre perdonare sulla porta alla mia età

certo che facile...non è mai stato,
osservavo la vita come la osserva un cieco
perchè cio che è detto puo far male
però cio che è scritto puo' ferire per morire

e mi sento come chi sa piangere
ancora alla mia età
e ringrazio sempre chi sa piangere di notte alla mia età
e vita mia che mi hai dato tanto amore , gioia , dolore tutto
ma grazie a chi sa sempre perdonare sulla porta alla mia età

e che la vita ti riservi ciò che serve spero
e piangerai per cose brutte e cose belle spero
senza rancore e che le tue paure siano pure
e l'allegria mancata poi diventi amore
anche se
e perchè solamente il caos della retorica
confonde i gesti e le parole le modifica e
perchè Dio mi ha suggerito che ti ho perdonato
e ciò che dice lui l'ho ascoltato

di notte alla mia età
di notte alla mia.._

_(Tiziano Ferro)_

_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxRvmHW81uw_


Non riesco più a sentire questa canzone...
La associo al periodo di massimo dolore.
Mi torna su tutto il male che mi ha fatto.
Mi cazzuolo, va'...


----------



## Old dolorante (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> Il libro è bellissimo, ha grandi talenti il ragazzo. E sono molto contenta del nuovo look e dei nuovi progetti. Gran bel concerto, peccato la poca gente.


Attenzione! 
Dalla reception mi hanno chiamato, è arrivato il libro;
Che faccio? simulo un mal di testa e me ne vado a leggerlo?
Lo leggo stasera durante l'esordio del torneo di calcetto (non correrò molto in fondo)?
Lo metto in una teca e non lo guardo neanche troppo per non sciuparlo?


----------



## Nobody (15 Settembre 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> la più bella canzone d'amore italiana


Per me, invece è "La canzone dell'amore perduto" 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   Dice tutto sull'amore, su come viene e su come va via... per poi tornare.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vK8iuwcc5Js&feature=relatedhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sxM8V6PmqjY


----------



## MK (15 Settembre 2009)

dolorante ha detto:


> Attenzione!
> Dalla reception mi hanno chiamato, è arrivato il libro;
> Che faccio? simulo un mal di testa e me ne vado a leggerlo?
> Lo leggo stasera durante l'esordio del torneo di calcetto (non correrò molto in fondo)?
> Lo metto in una teca e non lo guardo neanche troppo per non sciuparlo?
















   io simulerei il mal di testa... attento che poi staccarsi è difficile eh. Sono molto curiosa di sapere che cosa ne pensi.


----------



## Miciolidia (15 Settembre 2009)

*MM*



moltimodi ha detto:


> Per me, invece è "La canzone dell'amore perduto"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


copione del mio penziero.


----------



## Old dolorante (15 Settembre 2009)

MK ha detto:


> io simulerei il mal di testa... attento che poi staccarsi è difficile eh. Sono molto curiosa di sapere che cosa ne pensi.


sarà fatto, sempre che qui si possa ancora scrivere...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (15 Settembre 2009)

Per me




I GIARDINI DI MARZO
Lucio Battisti (Italy)


Il carretto passava e quell'uomo gridava " gelati "
al ventuno del mese i nostri soldi erano già finiti
io pensavo a mia madre e rivedevo i suoi vestiti
il più bello era nero coi fiori non ancora appassiti
all'uscita di scuola i ragazzi vendevano i libri
io restavo a guardarli cercando il coraggio per imitarli,
poi sconfitto tornavo a giocar con la mente e i suoi tarli
e la sera al telefono tu mi chiedevi perché non parli.
che anno è, che giorno è
questo è il tempo di vivere con te,
le mie mani come vedi, non tremano più
e ho nell'anima in fondo all'anima
cieli immensi e immenso amore
e poi ancora, ancora amore amor per te,
fiumi azzurri e colline e praterie
dove corrono dolcissime le mie malinconie
l'universo trova spazio dentro me,
ma il coraggio di vivere, quello, ancora non c'e'.
i giardini di marzo si vestono di nuovi colori
e le giovani donne in quel mese, vivono nuovi amori
camminavi al mio fianco e ad un tratto dicesti
" tu muori se mi aiuti, son certa
che io ne verrò fuori "
ma non una parola chiarì i miei pensieri
continuai a camminare lasciandoti attrice di ieri.
che anno è, che giorno è.....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Z-i0HwgOZA


----------



## lorelai (19 Settembre 2009)

Oggi mi sento un po' così, senza una ragione precisa...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1_tYi9zWcg

*Giudizi universali*

*Samuele Bersani*

 Troppo cerebrale per capire
che si può star bene senza complicare il pane,
*ci si spalma sopra un bel giretto di parole vuote
ma doppiate*.
Mangiati le bolle di sapone intorno al mondo
e quando dormo taglia bene l'aquilone,
togli la ragione e lasciami sognare,
lasciami sognare in pace...
Liberi com'eravamo ieri,
dei centimetri di libri sotto i piedi
per tirare la maniglia della porta e
andare fuori
come Mastroianni anni fa,
come la voce guida la pubblicità
*ci sono stati dei momenti intensi ma li ho persi già*
Troppo cerebrale per capire
che si può star bene senza calpestare il cuore,
ci si passa sopra almeno due o tre volte i piedi
come sulle aiuole.
Leviamo via il tappeto e poi mettiamoci dei pattini
per scivolare meglio sopra l'odio,
Torre di controllo aiuto,
sto finendo l'aria dentro al serbatoio...
Potrei ma non voglio fidarmi di te
io non ti conosco e in fondo non c'e'
in quello che dici qualcosa che pensi
*sei solo la copia di mille riassunti*
Leggera leggera si bagna la fiamma,
rimane la cera e non ci sei più...
*Vuoti di memoria, non c'e' posto
per tenere insieme tutte le puntate di una storia,
piccolissimo particolare,
ti ho perduto senza cattiveria...*
Mangiati le bolle di sapone intorno al mondo
e quando dormo taglia bene l'aquilone,
*togli la ragione e lasciami sognare, lasciami sognare in pace...
**Libero com'ero stato ieri,
ho dei centimetri di cielo sotto ai piedi,
adesso tiro la maniglia della porta e vado fuori...*
come Mastroianni anni fa,
sono una nuvola, fra poco pioverà
e non c'e' niente che mi sposta
o vento che mi sposterà...
Potrei ma non voglio fidarmi di te
io non ti conosco e in fondo non c'e'
in quello che dici qualcosa che pensi
sei solo la copia di mille riassunti
Leggera leggera si bagna la fiamma,
rimane la cera e non ci sei più... non ci sei più...


----------

